# drying/curing question



## I_H8_MY_X (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi all,

was wondering if any of you folks have pictures and descriptions on what to look out for when drying and curing are placed, ex. mould and other problems, I have no idea what to look for, right now I have them then tight lock jars, kept in the dark and aired for 30mins a day while gently moving them around...

Thanks,

X


----------



## KADE (Oct 26, 2006)

I have no pics... but if they are getting to the point where mold may occur.. you will smell it. Very acrid, almost like ammonia.


----------



## skunk (Oct 27, 2006)

i would make sure there absolutly dryed before sticking in jars.


----------



## dream grower (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey Man,   if you smell ammonia you have mold growing.  do your buds have a white/gray dusty coating on them?thats mold.   if the bud stem snaps it dry enough. .  still check once in a while. my whole crop is in jars. always has been, always will be. never use a baggie again.  in time buds should start smelling sweeter, not so much like hay. trust me ... if you have mold growing, you'll know it.  if you do just get em out and keep dryin. 

              how about this,  "May all your wild flowers be weed".


----------



## I_H8_MY_X (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back guys...

I smell something nasty, but no ammonia, I had them drying upside down in the room, well vented for about 1-1/2 weeks some 2-1/2 weeks, all the stems snapped easily, so I cut all the stems up and made them smaller and placed it in the tight jar and I open it up to air it and mix it around, I have so many buds I wanna go thru each one, make sure they are all okay or that im doing this right, I have 4 plants worth of buds... filled up two quart jars... Ive bought weed before and it doesn't smell like that, but then again it wasn't "curing" and it wasn't in a jar either... Could this just be the smell of some mild wetness still in the steam of the buds and causing it to stink?

Should I take it out of the jar put them in brown baggies or ziplock bags?

I also put sorb gel inside the jar, supose to absorb mosture if there is any...

Any idea's??


----------



## skunk (Oct 27, 2006)

brown paper bag no ziplock bags they tend to hold the moisture inside.


----------



## dream grower (Oct 27, 2006)

Yup, sounds like your not dry enough yet.  the stems. I take all the buds of all the stems. Too much stem can cause a real prob if not careful. get some wind on em.


----------



## skunk (Oct 28, 2006)

hang on a sec , i think i might know your stinking problem. did you wash your jars out with dishwahing liquid before you put them in the jars ? if not you will have an odor from new jars.


----------



## chronicman (Oct 28, 2006)

i would let ur buds air dry for a day then stick them back in the jar it cant hurt and it will only help. and try removing as much stem and leaf as possible.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 29, 2006)

You should hang upside down with all leaf intact(helps protect the buds) until the waterleaves crumble when pinched(about 4 days to a week). Place the buds into airtight, LIGHT tight(light causes premature degredation of thc or formation to another non psychactive canniboid) containers overnight. Check them in the morning. If they feel moist let them air dry for 3 or 4 hours and place them back into the jar. Check every three or four hours throughout the day. Repeat this processover and over until your stems snap. I know it's widely believed they should snap before jar placement, but the longer the cure, the better the smoke! This is the method I use and i've always had great results, never lost any nuggz to mold. Just remember...you have to canstantly open the jar every three or four hours to let off gasses the buds produce during curing, ESPECIALLY with this method because the buds are moister than the "snappy stem before jar" method!!! Happy smokin!!!


----------



## can of ownage (Oct 30, 2006)

ok im not an expert here but doesnt every1 see that he put a moisture absorbing object in with them? i thought the whole reason u cured was so that the moisture would create the breakdown of your undesireables to more desireable ones... and the reason u aired it out was to exchange air and release moisture....dont u want your buds to have a lil bit like a good cigar? in my honest opinon i think its either A) the gel in the jar taking on the smell of your crop ( kinda like baking soda) or B) yea the stems arent dry enuff...just putting in my 2 cents btw so dont listen to me if u feel u know better im just stating what i think​


----------



## dream grower (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's an idea, lets all go to the MP Homepage and "re"-read item #9.


----------



## Hick (Oct 31, 2006)

can of ownage said:
			
		

> ok im not an expert here but doesnt every1 see that he put a moisture absorbing object in with them? i thought the whole reason u cured was so that the moisture would create the breakdown of your undesireables to more desireable ones... and the reason u aired it out was to exchange air and release moisture....dont u want your buds to have a lil bit like a good cigar? in my honest opinon i think its either A) the gel in the jar taking on the smell of your crop ( kinda like baking soda) or B) yea the stems arent dry enuff...just putting in my 2 cents btw so dont listen to me if u feel u know better im just stating what i think​



in agreement here cano'...either you are "drying"'..or you are "cureing"..the silica "sorba gel" absorbs moisture..(drying)
the jar "cure" is designed to utilize that moisture ..."IMHO"...
cureing is a "learned" process, after a few crops you will have the method that works best for you and will be adviseing others on the process...



> Here's an idea, lets all go to the MP Homepage and "re"-read item #9.


.. what a novel idea there DG..


----------

